# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Microsoft Windows  > Windows для опытных пользователей  >  c0000005 после установки обновления

## mkl

Прошу подсказать, куда рыть.
Имеется 2 машинки W7 64.
Последний раз обновлялись где-то год назад.
После установки обновления KB4012212 перестают работать все 32-разрядные приложения. Вылетают с кодом c0000005.
Откат обновления ситуацию нормализует.
На все прочие XP и W7 32 SP1 встало нормально.
Качалось с сайта MS.
Единственно общее у проблемных компов - установленная Крипто-Про 3.6.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Val_Ery

> Единственно общее у проблемных компов - установленная Крипто-Про 3.6.


Предположу, что есть ещё одно общее - отсутствие лицензии на виндовс.
Подобных обновок у винды штук пять, наверное, было: проверяется, не патчилось ли ядро. Если да - ошибка с05 при запуске приложений.

P.S. Крипто Про здесь точно не виновен...

----------


## mkl

Предположение ошибочно. Сорри, что сразу не указал.

----------

